# G44 Blows up?



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

A G44 owner posted on 7/23/20 that he had a "Catastrophic Failure" with his G44, the pistol tossing the extractor out and causing a crack in the frame. He was quickly admonished that it was not a "Catastrophic Failure" merely a blown extractor. Touchy, some Glock owner's. If a gun blows up in my hand I call it a catastrophe. The G44 is kind of a sore spot with dyed in the wool Glocker's.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangof said:


> A G44 owner posted on 7/23/20 that he had a "Catastrophic Failure" with his G44, the pistol tossing the extractor out and causing a crack in the frame


Please Tangof, tell us about how your TX22 cost less but will not fail.
And how much Glocks suck.

GW


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Normally catastrophic failures are caused by bad ammunition/reloads. Does the G-44 have a fully supported chamber? Did the pistol fire out of battery? Was a squib load the culprit?


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

I kinda agree with them on the tossed extractor, but the cracked frame? That is pretty big.
I've wondered why so many mixed reviews on the G44. Glock makes plenty of large caliber pistols. Are the 22's that big of an enigma?
Hopefully no injuries and hopefully Glock will make it right.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

I’m not a Glock fan but I’ve never had an extractor come out of any of my sem-auto pistols and I got a bunch and I shoot a lot. Any pistol or other mechanism can break at any time. I’ve heard of other G44 issues so maybe a design flaw, it happens.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Don't know about "dyed in the wool" Glock owners/fans, but in my way of thinking, anytime a gun is fired and something major breaks (cracked frame), and/or parts quickly leave the gun, and the gun becomes unsafe or unable to fire, it is a "Catastrophic Failure". I don't think it is necessary for a gun to explode and send shrapnel over 150' (known as a "Kaboom" in reloading circles) for a failure to be considered "Catastrophic".


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> Please Tangof, tell us about how your TX22 cost less but will not fail.
> Glocks suck.
> 
> GW


I don't think Glock's suck. I have never had a failure of any kind with my G21 or G17. The G21 with a light/laser is my nightstand gun. 13 rounds of .45? Outstanding. I prefer the CZ 75b in 9 MM over the G17, but the 17 is a fine gun nevertheless. The TX22 has left the G44 in the dust. It just is not worth the hype Glock put out. Even working perfectly it is a plain Jane 10 shot semi-automatic, a design that has been around forever. What was innovative? The G44 magazines had problems. The TX22 had a batch of bad barrels. Both companies moved on the issues. I have fired the G44. The TX22 is better. That's my opinion. I like the grip, trigger, and 16 round magazine more. I like my Ruger MKII, Ruger Sr22, Bersa T22,, Kadet Kit, and .22 AA kit for the G21 better. Prior to the the introduction of the Taurus G2, there is not one Taurus 9 MM that I would have bought, let alone carried. I'm not a "Brand Fan". If I like a gun I buy it no matter what the writing on it say's.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Any firearm that blows up in my hand is a catastrophe. Too bad to hear the issues on the G44 or any other make or model. My limited experience with Glock has been a positive one. Members here have recommended the G19 for my daughter here this year. She took a long time to decide and tested many firearms. She ended up picking up one(G19) and has had very good luck with it. She also has a G44 for plinking and it has shot 1,500+ rounds without one problem. The G44 at our club for a rental has taken a severe beating and still shoots anything and is very accurate. I shot it many times these past x2 weeks. Decided to order one and will get it next week. I run into many Glock haters and decided to see for myself. I loved the G34 I tested for the past 10 months and will get one if I can locate one in good shape. If my LGS gets a G19 or a G19x it is coming home too. Who said you can not teach a old grouchy dog new tricks?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

rickclark28 said:


> I loved the G34 I tested for the past 10 months and will get one if I can locate one in good shape.


My new to me gen 3 G34 is one of my all time favorite guns. It seems that it was well cared for by the prior owner and is very accurate.
I put on a Hogue grip wrap on it, (big hands) and a new set of Tru-Glow tritium night sights. I have considered getting a threaded match barrel for it but have not yet decided.
Nutnfancy sure loves he G34!





GW


----------



## Injunbro (May 9, 2020)

I had a new G43 nearly break my hand on the 3rd shot, the cause was an unsupported chamber. When I posted it on another forum I was called everything but human. I don't understand Glock fanboys allegiance, Glocks have the ergonomics of a 2x4, are butt ugly & earned the expression "Glock kaboom". Funny no other guns seem to shoot the owner in the knee regularly. After owning a gunsmithing business for 30+ years they're the only gun I won't shoot or work on.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Injunbro said:


> I had a new G43 nearly break my hand on the 3rd shot, the cause was an unsupported chamber. When I posted it on another forum I was called everything but human. I don't understand Glock fanboys allegiance, Glocks have the ergonomics of a 2x4, are butt ugly & earned the expression "Glock kaboom". Funny no other guns seem to shoot the owner in the knee regularly. After owning a gunsmithing business for 30+ years they're the only gun I won't shoot or work on.


You know more about the 43 than I do, and they have been the subject of some scrutiny. Well deserved from the reads.
The unsupported chamber hasn't been a thing in well over twenty years, unless you have a version that old. I haven't seen a "Glock Smile" on a piece of brass since before LostWife and I were wed. They were getting fewer and further between for years before that.
I suppose they could have regressed and gone back to a more open ramp to insure feed reliability. It hasn't been one of their best offerings. I didn't know the 43 was still out ther for retail after the 43X came out. I thought it was a replacement model for some reason.
"Other" guns have their own set of problems.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

I don't own a Glock, but it's kind of silly to say "Glocks such" because of the millions sold (billions?) over may years, the number of agencies that use the gun, world wide, the reliability, ease of and basic popularity maintenance don't reflect "suck"...

Unless it's said in the same vein as "Fords (or Chevys or Dodges, et al) suck", meaning the one saying so just don't like them...


----------



## Injunbro (May 9, 2020)

LostinTexas said:


> You know more about the 43 than I do, and they have been the subject of some scrutiny. Well deserved from the reads.
> The unsupported chamber hasn't been a thing in well over twenty years, unless you have a version that old. I haven't seen a "Glock Smile" on a piece of brass since before LostWife and I were wed. They were getting fewer and further between for years before that.
> I suppose they could have regressed and gone back to a more open ramp to insure feed reliability. It hasn't been one of their best offerings. I didn't know the 43 was still out ther for retail after the 43X came out. I thought it was a replacement model for some reason.
> "Other" guns have their own set of problems.


The Glock 43 hasn't been around 20 years, 1st released in 2015... you do the math. 2 out of 3 ruptured cases are evidence of unsupported chamber. I'm glad some people buy them, it leaves more good guns for me. I prefer my Sig 365, a much better gun @ the same price.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Injunbro said:


> The Glock 43 hasn't been around 20 years, 1st released in 2015... you do the math. 2 out of 3 ruptured cases are evidence of unsupported chamber. I'm glad some people buy them, it leaves more good guns for me. I prefer my Sig 365, a much better gun @ the same price.


Neither has the Glock Smile. Sorry I wasn't clear.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

From what I understand is that the G44 has a hybrid polymer slide with steel rails. Cracks have occurred around the extractor. They probably rushed it out into the market too soon. Unfortunately those who bought one have become the company's beta testers or guinea pigs. My guess is that they'll either find a way to resolve the problem by using different materials for the slide or drop the product altogether.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Injunbro said:


> The Glock 43 hasn't been around 20 years, 1st released in 2015... you do the math. 2 out of 3 ruptured cases are evidence of unsupported chamber. I'm glad some people buy them, it leaves more good guns for me. I prefer my Sig 365, a much better gun @ the same price.


I've got two Gen 2 P365's. Indeed they are great guns. But the initial guns had their issues too. Light primer strikes, broken strikers, faulty trigger springs to name a few.

Both of mine have been 100% reliable and they are the ideal gun for pocket carry. For what it's worth I've never had any issues with a Glock either. I took some photo's to show the size comparison of some of these guns. As you can see the P365 is not much larger then a Kimber Micro 380.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

desertman said:


> From what I understand is that the G44 has a hybrid polymer slide with steel rails. Cracks have occurred around the extractor. They probably rushed it out into the market too soon. Unfortunately those who bought one have become the company's beta testers or guinea pigs. My guess is that they'll either find a way to resolve the problem by using different materials for the slide or drop the product altogether.


*desertman, thanks for the reply. 
*I may just be one of those Beta Testers and or guinea pigs. I have one coming this week. All the ones I have seen and shot have had none of the reported issues so I took the plunge. After I ordered it like you stated I came across some reports of cracking and other issues. I went and took another look at the rental that has had just under 3k rounds and seen no cracking. The one my family member uses for plinking has 1,500plus rounds and cycles well with all ammo. Time will tell with this one for sure. I still have no second guess's but hope like heck that Glock does good by their products.
*If you come across any good data or reports on this G44 please forward.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Excellent firearms in photos/post#17! Very nice! Love the revolver and grips on it. The P365 looks to be a great CC firearm. Out of stock here locally like most offerings.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

rickclark28 said:


> *desertman, thanks for the reply.
> **I may just be one of those Beta Testers and or guinea pigs.* I have one coming this week. All the ones I have seen and shot have had none of the reported issues so I took the plunge. After I ordered it like you stated I came across some reports of cracking and other issues. I went and took another look at the rental that has had just under 3k rounds and seen no cracking. The one my family member uses for plinking has 1,500plus rounds and cycles well with all ammo. Time will tell with this one for sure. I still have no second guess's but hope like heck that Glock does good by their products.
> *If you come across any good data or reports on this G44 please forward.


You're welcome!

I did the same thing when I recently bought a Beretta M9A3 made in Gallatin TN. Only after I bought it did I find out that there have been issues with some of the guns manufactured there. I did a little research and found that many of their employees were not too happy working there. Not a good sign. Mine I bought out of impulse. I saw it, it was the only one available, I liked it and I bought it. I'm not real big into Beretta's as I only have three. This one, a 92FS Inox and a Tomcat.

However I was pretty happy after I bought the gun. After a thorough examination it appears to be a very well made gun. The slide feels like it's on ball bearings, the fit and finish are what I expected from a Beretta. There's very few tool or machining marks and the barrel is in excellent shape. I mention the barrel as there were complaints about the rifling being pretty rough on some of the Gallatin made guns.

I only have two semi auto .22's a Ruger SR 22 and a Walther P22. The Ruger has an aluminum slide and the Walther a zinc slide. They're fun little guns to go out plinking with but I rarely use them. I haven't fired them enough to evaluate them. Most of my shooting is done with the guns I carry, 9mm and up.

The problems with the G44 may have been on their first run of guns? I really don't know for sure. Same for the Sig P365. At any rate Sig or Glock those guns should have been thoroughly tested before hitting the market. There's no reason in the world that the consumer should be their beta testers. Especially with a product that may be used to save their life.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

rickclark28 said:


> Excellent firearms in photos/post#17! Very nice! Love the revolver and grips on it. The P365 looks to be a great CC firearm. Out of stock here locally like most offerings.


Thank You!

Indeed the P365 is an outstanding CC firearm. One for each pocket that's 20 rounds of 9mm at your disposal and you don't even know it's there. The S&W 642 J-Frame had one of if not thee worst finishes of any firearm. It was a lacquer like finish that started flaking off soon after I bought it. You could literally scrape it off with a finger nail. I took it completely apart and had the frame, side plate and crane cerakoted. The barrel, crane, cylinder assembly and latch are stainless steel. The frame and side plate are an aluminum alloy.

Just about everything is out of stock here in Arizona too. Which is surprising as there are not too many, at least that I know of, first time buyers here. Davidson's which is a major distributor is all out of most of the major brands. My friend who manages a gun store may have to close as there's not much inventory left to sell. He said he's ordered more inventory but is on a waiting list in order to re stock the shelves.

I guess the good news is that many first time buyers now realize how important their 2nd Amendment rights are. Hopefully they will vote accordingly.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I received my G44 on the 30th. Took it to the range after inspecting it and lubing it. My daughter brought her G44 and G19. None of them blew up. I tested mine with Mini Mags and Blazer's and had no issues. I will post later a range report. This G44 was very accurate and glad I got it. Still looking for a G34 for my range needs.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Spent Monday morning testing out my new G44 and found this Glock to my liking. Feels good in my hand using the large grip extension with the beavertail. So far this G44 has cycled any 22LR I put through it. I now have 460 rounds down range and have decided it passes all my safety checks. Easy to take care of and much more accurate than I am. This one is a keeper for me to train with. Looking forward to my Glock adventure. Shot the daughters G19 too and loved it. Next step is a G34, G19 or G19x! Finding "out of stock" sign's locally.


----------



## Injunbro (May 9, 2020)

I've had several guns fail to fire (& repaired them), the only gun to blow up was a Glock. Mechanical things fail, the better the quality the longer they last... & higher the price. I & my loved ones, lives are worth finding the money for good guns. For that reason I don't, & won't, ever own or shoot another Glock. To those of you like them: it's your life, live it any way you choose.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I think the G44 "Blow Ups" are outnumbered by about 10,000 to 1. I saw the early one right after the G44 hit the market and maybe two after that. When the extractor flies out I would call that a "Blow up" but I saw a Kimber .45 do the same thing. I wouldn't let the 44's internet loathing keep me from buying one now.


----------

